# Does anyone hang their cast iron on the wall?



## Chambers (Sep 27, 2015)

My wife has been needing more usable cabinet space in the kitchen, so we come up with hanging our cast iron cookware on the wall to make more space in the cabinets. Anyone else?


----------



## sandj81 (Apr 10, 2014)

My FIL does. He literally has over 100 pans lining his walls. They are all over the house. Lol he loves cast iron. He has an impressive collection.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I did it a few years, but it just nicks the paint too much. And sometimes you get little black spots/lines from the cast iron. It is really pretty though.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I hang alsn the wall and on a hanging pot rack.The wall behind my wood cookstove is brick I painted white.Also have a collection ,way more than Ill use so it's stacked away.


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

Just me, but, I'd probably put something behind the cast iron to keep them from touching the paint. It could be simple, even decorative. Maybe a thin board cut to match the outline of the pan that goes there.

This would keep them from scratching the paint or leaving dark marks, and would keep chips and paint dust from getting in the pans.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

paint a pegboard, and frame it-- i have several 4'x8' pieces framed--and hanging full


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

That looks really nice, Chambers.


----------



## cmd1965 (May 8, 2011)

I also have mine on a hanging pot rack, and I also re-purposed an old wagon wheel chandelier as a hanging pot rack. On the wall is the peg board for more hanging space. An old Julia Child (I think) cookbook has great diagram for the peg board set up.


----------



## Goats Galore (Aug 28, 2012)

Having a small country kitchen, I capture space wherever it can be found. There is a narrow "broom closet" and pots are hung up and down both walls. The broom lives elsewhere.


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

We have it hanging from our ceiling right by the stove.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

PICTURES!!! I want PICTURES!!


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

suitcase_sally said:


> PICTURES!!! I want PICTURES!!


here you go. This is what is hanging from the ceiling. We have these in the corner.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I like these shelves for stacking cast iorn in a small area.
https://www.google.com/search?q=rac...utLiQlckCFYhNJgodYuAHnA#imgrc=VZbSSO9-P2VWxM:

I'd post pics for you but i am not on my home computer for weeks now,sorry.


----------



## HillBettyMama (Aug 29, 2015)

I don't have cast iron hanging from my walls. I have cast irenvy for some of your collections, keep the pics coming. My tea kettle, three skillets and two Dutch ovens seem awfully lonely now...


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

As much dust as we have in this house, no, I keep them in the cupboards they stay cleaner that way.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

My cupboards can't support the weight of mine.


----------



## the old dude (Feb 29, 2012)

I put all of ours in those plastic milk crates and shoved them under the bed in a spare room, now they're collecting dust and lab hair, they've got too heavy for us


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

the old dude said:


> I put all of ours in those plastic milk crates and shoved them under the bed in a spare room, now they're collecting dust and lab hair, they've got too heavy for us


I've had my iron for nearly 40 years. It hasn't gotten any heavier. I weighed them last night, and yep! - they weight the same as they always did.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

pretty is as pretty do's


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

all I have is the fry pan I use every day and 2 bean pots belong to my grandmother. I love all your collections though. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Arnie: what's that you have in the pan? sure looks good! i'll trade you a slice of my special lemon cheesecake pie for one piece of that. ~Georgia


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

This was my last place!


----------



## maddy (Oct 30, 2010)

My cast iron hangs from a slab of wood on the wall not far from my wood cookstove. The painted sheetrock wall behind them has a big oil spot where the seasoning from the pan nearest the stove has bled onto the wall. Not a big deal, but something to keep in mind.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

The ones I use regularly I keep in the top rack of the oven so they stay seasoned well whether I am using them or not. No big deal since I do not often use the broiler. The others I have a cabinet I keep them in and rotate them into and out of the regular line up periodically.


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

Make sure you hang them where they won't do damage if they fall. 

By the same token, if you have crawling babies or toddlers make sure you hang the cast iron over a counter or table so they won't fall on a young child. I have a reason for mentioning this.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I hang much of it , I have a bakers rack on the other side of the kitchen and I kept it all there for a long time , I do still keep a bunch there ,but my most commonly used ones hang on the wall near the stove 

the cupboard above the stove is just a small one that spices go in but each end of it has a big skillet hanging on it and big stock pots on top of all the cupboards


----------



## Aseries (Feb 24, 2011)

I have mine hanging in my bedroom and keep the ones i use often in the kitchen...


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Chambers said:


> My wife has been needing more usable cabinet space in the kitchen, so we come up with hanging our cast iron cookware on the wall to make more space in the cabinets. Anyone else?


I love your wall. I have one of those helper handles and wish I could find another one.


----------



## KeeperOfTheHome (Dec 16, 2015)

I have house envy! We rent, and while I think the landlord would let us hang my cast iron, I'd prefer to use my sweat for my own equity. I store my cast iron on the electric stovetop during the winter, since I basically only cook on the wood stove. It's an old black box, but ah, someday I'll have a real cook stove.


----------



## Canyonero (Jan 20, 2016)

Great. Now I have a case of "cast-iron envy".

I've been clearing a nice bookcase of unused glassware and ceramics. I think I know how I'm going to fill it.


----------



## CrackPotBobs (Feb 11, 2016)

I do!


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

CrackPotBobs said:


> I do!


OK. NOW I'm jealous....


----------



## pmondo (Oct 6, 2007)

try this instead of the wall


----------



## dawnstone69 (Mar 7, 2016)

I have mine on a metal rack that i use to store other stuff on that they make for garages its perfect for kutchen use because its sterdy n can hold alot if weight


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

If you are going to hang those big cast iron skillets on the wall that you seldom use, you might as well go to craft section and get some magnets and use them as bulletin boards.


----------



## LuLuToo (Dec 19, 2015)

susieneddy said:


> here you go. This is what is hanging from the ceiling. We have these in the corner.


What is that feeling?? I don't think I've felt this feeling in years! Could it be?? Yes! I do believe it is -- JEALOUSY!!

LuLu


----------

